# johnson's beach dead fish?



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got back from johnson's beach and noticed dead fish up and down the beach.is this from red tide?i seen a bunch of dead mullet a couple of pomps and starfish.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

freezing weathwer kills the mullet, it's nothing new

it just doesn't get as cold as it did years ago, so it hasn't happened as often


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks,i just read about it in the pnj.


----------

